# Intel Mounting Kit für be quiet! Dark Rock PRO 4?



## gaussmath (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe das oben genannte Mounting Kit leider verbaselt. Gibt's eine Möglichkeit, da gesondert ranzukommen? 

Greetz, gm


----------



## flx23 (5. Juni 2020)

Also vom AM4 gibt es z. B. Bei bequiet direkt oder auch bei mindfactory für relativ kleines Geld die Kits zum nachkaufen.
Ich empfehle dir einfach bequiet mal direkt anzuschreiben oder auch anzurufen. Der Support ist recht gut. 
Ansonsten kannst du im Marktplatz fragen oder mich mal per PN anschreiben, ich könnte da auch noch was rumliegen haben und es dir für einen Obolus (Versandkosten) bestimmt überlassen


----------

